# whats all these small swimming white dots



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

been noticing in the last few couple days some tiny tiny small white dots darting around my tank,they are way too small to take pics of,they swim really fast for tiny little dots,sometimes they are on the glass other times they are free swimming,if i squint my eyes and look close i can kind of make out that they have a little antena or mayb a little tail,its not just a round dot..

any idea what this is,i was wondering is it snails but they move way too fast to be snails i was thinking,im also wondering if they are baby ghost shrimp but my female still has all her eggs on her belly so i dont think the 50 or more dots could be ghost shrimp babies..


in the tank i have some female bettas some ghost shrimp, pond snails, mts and assasin snails..


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> been noticing in the last few couple days some tiny tiny small white dots darting around my tank,they are way too small to take pics of,they swim really fast for tiny little dots,sometimes they are on the glass other times they are free swimming,if i squint my eyes and look close i can kind of make out that they have a little antena or mayb a little tail,its not just a round dot..
> 
> any idea what this is,i was wondering is it snails but they move way too fast to be snails i was thinking,im also wondering if they are baby ghost shrimp but my female still has all her eggs on her belly so i dont think the 50 or more dots could be ghost shrimp babies..
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it could be from the shrimp, or anything else, but it could be water fleas, I think? I had some in a tank I just left sitting with water in it for ages. If you are concerned do a big water change - sorry I'm not much help!!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe daphnia? I've had those in my tanks before.
Edit: Hopeless beat me to it. Daphnia are water fleas 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

hopefully its daphnia,foodfor my baby shrimps!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If it's the same as what was in my tank- it's cyclops. My white sots were so small I couldn't even distinguish the shape of them according to the pictures I saw online but I think they were the same shape. They're harmless. I don;t know but I think they are caused by excess food and nutrients in the water. Mine were so small the bettas could not see them and only Milly, my nerite, seemed to be chomping down as she meandered along the glass.


----------

